# What spackle do you use?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

For both Int and Ext, what is your product of preference?


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Dap fast & final


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We use a lot of:


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

What is that made of?

Its interesting that its for masonry as well...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

really depends on the application.

JC, hot mud, plaster of paris, dry dex, elmers wood filler, lite spackle (such as fast & final), and other products that escape my memory at the moment.

Each have their own characteristics best suited for certain applications.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I use Durabond on the exterior and bondo on the exterior


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I use Durabond on the exterior and bondo on the exterior


Which Bondo product, this one?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Somebody's gonna say Crackshot soon.

Then somebody's gonna say there is only one SPACKLE (MURALO) but many spackling pastes...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't use any "spackle"


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sorry Durabond on the interior and bondo on the exterior


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shur Stick featherweight. Love it.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

One time.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

I use these products. :thumbsup:


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I've often used the car Bondo throughout the years but it cracks too easily in heavy sun areas, or that has been my experience.

I got some of the System Three stuff at a Shermin Williams store opening. That stuff works good but takes 24hrs to cure, which is ok if you're in a position to patch at the end of the day but often I need to patch and sand that day.

How does the Bondo Wood filler fair to weather? 

Is there a spackle that acts like caulking in that it can expand with the wood and not crack easily? And that sets up within an hour.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

beedoola said:


> I've often used the car Bondo throughout the years but it cracks too easily in heavy sun areas, or that has been my experience.
> 
> I got some of the System Three stuff at a Shermin Williams store opening. That stuff works good but takes 24hrs to cure, which is ok if you're in a position to patch at the end of the day but often I need to patch and sand that day.
> 
> ...


I pray you are not toying with me…

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/elastomeric-patching-compounds-44945/

Different ones have different set up times. Read the particular TDS. As you would imagine, much depends on depth of fill, temperature, humidity, wind, etc.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

We use crawfords spackle in the green can.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I don't use any "spackle"


Spackled areas on exterior trim and especially siding seem to be the first places that fail. Sure it looks great for about 6 months but then it looks worse than when you started.

We don't use it either. Bondo isn't much better.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Roamer said:


> Spackled areas on exterior trim and especially siding seem to be the first places that fail. Sure it looks great for about 6 months but then it looks worse than when you started.
> 
> We don't use it either. Bondo isn't much better.


What do you use to fill nail holes or minor wood damage then outside?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

JourneymanBrian said:


> What is that made of?
> 
> Its interesting that its for masonry as well...



It's a vinyl spackle with alkyd resins. Just have to be careful not to put it on too thick.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Roamer said:


> Spackled areas on exterior trim and especially siding seem to be the first places that fail. Sure it looks great for about 6 months but then it looks worse than when you started.
> 
> We don't use it either. Bondo isn't much better.


Do you prime the surface prior to speckling, and then prime the spackled area before top coating?

If so, and you only get 6 months, it must be the freeze/thaw cycle?

I'm guessing you switched to patching with caulk?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

The Dap elastomeric product seems really interesting, I'm surprised very few people seem interested in it. Never used it, so I can't say firsthand.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> We use a lot of:
> 
> View attachment 54026





JourneymanBrian said:


> What is that made of?
> 
> Its interesting that its for masonry as well...





Damon T said:


> It's a vinyl spackle with alkyd resins. Just have to be careful not to put it on too thick.


From the can,

Major Ingredients:

Calcium Carbonate
Ethanol 2-2', 2''-Nitrilotris
Mineral Spirits
Poly (Vinyl Acetate Latex)
Water


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

I just started using MH Ready Patch (see PaintersUnite's post for pic), I dig it! For interior stuff DE has a good lightweight spackle though you can find similar anywhere. It's usually full of solvent so it's non shrink but dries pretty hard and adheres well too.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> What do you use to fill nail holes or minor wood damage then outside?


On historic or older homes we typically use Wood Epox by Arbitron. We will use Bondo for nail holes, as well. However, trying to smooth out areas where paint has been scraped off to match to the remaining paint, we do not patch. If you want it completely smooth we recommend stripping by heat or chemical. 

Btw, we prime immediately after scraping and sanding before any other product including glazing and caulk is applied to any surface. In the case of Wood Epox we will use their Liquid Wood product as a first coat.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Absolutely I do the same prime immediately after sanding otherwise your working backwards due to the fact that moisture will cause it to peel again


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

3m patch & prime. Awesome stuff for drywall repair. Once dry no need to prime, just coat over it. 

Thought at first this stuff was just a bunch of marketing hocus pocus. Got a coupon from sherwin that I was able to pick up 2, 32oz cans for $6 a pop. So I said why not, seen the stuff so might as well try it out. And surprisingly...it works really well. Dries really fast, light sand with 220 or so and put the paint right on. Done, couldn't hardly see the patches.

My 2 cents.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> 3m patch & prime. Awesome stuff for drywall repair. Once dry no need to prime, just coat over it.
> 
> Thought at first this stuff was just a bunch of marketing hocus pocus. Got a coupon from sherwin that I was able to pick up 2, 32oz cans for $6 a pop. So I said why not, seen the stuff so might as well try it out. And surprisingly...it works really well. Dries really fast, light sand with 220 or so and put the paint right on. Done, couldn't hardly see the patches.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Hey, that's good to know.

Does it perform the same under flat finishes as well as semi-gloss?

No flashing/shiners at all?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm assuming so. I don't use a lot of flat paint nor semi-gloss paint. A majority of stuff I use is eggshell, so I guess you can consider that in the middle? 

Anyway, for me...it works perfect. I use ecoselect from Sherwin a lot on my projects and I usually end up having to do two coats, because ecoselect doesn't have good hiding properties. But once the second coat, or a thick first coat go on...looks good.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> I pray you are not toying with me…
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f6/elastomeric-patching-compounds-44945/
> 
> Different ones have different set up times. Read the particular TDS. As you would imagine, much depends on depth of fill, temperature, humidity, wind, etc.


ha!, I did not see that thread prior to posting this one.


----------

